# santana 27



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking at a 1973 Santana 27 for day sailing and short coastal cruising. Is this a decent boat? Any warnings?


----------



## carebear186 (Oct 10, 2008)

I too am looking at a Santana 27 (day after tomorrow in fact), I would appreciate any info gleaned from this blog or from any other source. The web has precious little info and only a few pics. If anyone in the community spots one and has time to have a brief discussion with the owner, I'd love to hear the outcome of those discussions.


----------



## stenzer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Today's the day?*

Hi Bear,

I've really been enjoying my Santana 27 "Vajra" for the past year. The only other sailboat I've had was a Columbia 26 Mk II, so my experience is a bit limited. I get comments from experienced sailors like "well balanced" and "sails like a much bigger boat." I'm not surprised that you're not finding much on the web, apparently only 200 or so were produced. She definitely has more charm than the average little sailboat, seems well-built and well-thought out. I sail the SF Bay often though I've only have gone out the gate with her once. Classic features and layout, a good sailor, easy to singlehand and fun for a group. The V-berth forward cabin is roomy and pleasant to sleep in. Mine has a Yanmar 1GM10 diesel (which apparently replaced a Wankel rotary inboard according to docs I found onboard). Good luck!


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I have only seen the 2023s and 3030s they are similar in that they are cruiser racers. This design is one with a fixed keel.

Here are the specs off the site:
Santana 27 -- W.D Schock Corp.

Looks like a nice boat, good luck.


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have looked at that boat at westport marina nice little boat way to much money?


----------



## carebear186 (Oct 10, 2008)

Follow up "Looking". The Admiral and I drove 100 klm to have a look at the Santana 27. Interestingly the hull had been spray foamed inside and a pretty fare job of it. Here in the Pacific North West, condensation can be a significant issue but in spite of the cold, damp day 14 Nov. '08, the interior was dry. I mean 2 tablespoons of fresh water under the bilge boards type dry. Interior absolutely plain Jane no frills. No electronics no guages. The original Atomic four and a complete parts unit were on the sellers shop floor as well as roller furling spools and swivels (yet to be installed). Mariner outboard wit charger plus smallish solar panel to trickle charge battery.Four winches in good order and brand new life lines. I could sail it home in a day but first will arrange with vendor for sea trials as he suggested.


----------



## carebear186 (Oct 10, 2008)

jimmyb116 said:


> I have looked at that boat at westport marina nice little boat way to much money?


Must be a different boat. The Santana that I've just been referring to is not in Victoria but rather much farther north. I find this quite remarkable as my understanding is; that there were only 200 or so made. To find 1% of the total production here on Vancouver Island is a surprise. 
Bear


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Santana 27*

I bought a new Santana 27 in 1970 and sailed it on Lake Michigan for 37 years. Last year when we got a new boat, I shipped it to my son to use on the Chesapeake. We have loved the boat and don't think we could have made a better choice in this size range.
It was solidly built, sails and handles well. and is comfortable. It is also fairly fast for its era and it is stiff. In 1996, we took first in fleet in the annual Chicago to Waukegan race mostly on a reach in 30 m.p.h. winds with full main and 155% genoa. Most of the other boats were newer and bigger but could not carry full sail in those conditions.
It has also been a comfortable cruiser for its size able to handle some pretty rough conditions. 
If you are buying a boat this old you do have to be prepared to put time and effort into repair and maintenance regularly. Decks delaminate, water leaks will cause rot in the bulkheads and even the bunks and cabinetry. check under the chain plates for soft spots in the bulkheads and for signs of leakage around hatches and windows. After 22 years I had to replace all the interior bulk heads and cabinets in my 27. Delamination in parts of the deck have been repaired from time to time and the hull and deck have been painted a couple of times. The boat still looks good and sails like new. If you buy a newer boat, there will probably be a lot less work but then you can't find one for a few thousand dollars either. Besides working on a boat is almost as much fun as sailing it, isn't it? After 38 years, I'm still happy with the Santana 27 and don't think we could have made a better choice in this size range.


----------



## carebear186 (Oct 10, 2008)

John:
Thank you so much for the "long view" this is exactly the type of info I've been looking for. This is decision week so will post again with details. Thanx to all who have read and responded.
Bear


----------



## mike93108 (May 17, 2013)

I just bought a Santana 27 in San Diego
She needs all the rigging replaced, running and standing.

1) Does anyone know the wire diameter size on the uppers and lowers, as well as the backstay and forestay?

2) Does anyone know if there are any forums or websites devoted to these boats? 

I'm thinking about making one to collect our combined knowledge.
What do you know that you could share?


----------



## VGRILL (Aug 7, 2019)

mike93108 said:


> I just bought a Santana 27 in San Diego
> She needs all the rigging replaced, running and standing.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know the wire diameter size on the uppers and lowers, as well as the backstay and forestay?
> ...


Mike: it doesn't look like you've had a reply. Were you able to get your questions answered? I am here at the Great Salt Lake and I am buying a Santana 27 from a friend. The PO before him had added some $8k in custom wood work and she's beautiful inside. I have all the original rigging and mast. I can get you that info if you still are looking for it.


----------



## ClydeJunior (Sep 24, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Santana 27*
> 
> I bought a new Santana 27 in 1970 and sailed it on Lake Michigan for 37 years. Last year when we got a new boat, I shipped it to my son to use on the Chesapeake. We have loved the boat and don't think we could have made a better choice in this size range.
> It was solidly built, sails and handles well. and is comfortable. It is also fairly fast for its era and it is stiff. In 1996, we took first in fleet in the annual Chicago to Waukegan race mostly on a reach in 30 m.p.h. winds with full main and 155% genoa. Most of the other boats were newer and bigger but could not carry full sail in those conditions.
> ...


I was just given a Santana 27 for free that had partially sank. It needs a complete overhaul of the cabin as the cabinets are there but bottoms are ruined.
Bulk heads still intact.
Can you share photos of your Santana 27 with me? (Inside cabin and exterior)

e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## ClydeJunior (Sep 24, 2020)

VGRILL said:


> Mike: it doesn't look like you've had a reply. Were you able to get your questions answered? I am here at the Great Salt Lake and I am buying a Santana 27 from a friend. The PO before him had added some $8k in custom wood work and she's beautiful inside. I have all the original rigging and mast. I can get you that info if you still are looking for it.





TSOJOURNER said:


> Santana 27
> 
> I bought a new Santana 27 in 1970 and sailed it on Lake Michigan for 37 years. Last year when we got a new boat, I shipped it to my son to use on the Chesapeake. We have loved the boat and don't think we could have made a better choice in this size range.
> It was solidly built, sails and handles well. and is comfortable. It is also fairly fast for its era and it is stiff. In 1996, we took first in fleet in the annual Chicago to Waukegan race mostly on a reach in 30 m.p.h. winds with full main and 155% genoa. Most of the other boats were newer and bigger but could not carry full sail in those conditions.
> ...


I was just given a Santana 27 for free that had partially sank. It needs a complete overhaul of the cabin as the cabinets are there but bottoms are ruined.
Bulk heads still intact.
Can you share photos of your Santana 27 with me? (Inside cabin and exterior)

e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I don't know whether you have seen this https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/santana-27 
or this: 1971 Schock Santana 27 sailboat for sale in Washington


----------



## Jmorgali (Jan 2, 2021)

I have had a santana w7 for a year now. I need to replace the keel bolts. Does anyone have any information on how the studs are embedded into the keel? Mine are severely rusted and will need to replace both nuts, washers, and studs.


----------

